# vancouver wa ridezzz



## lemon (Jul 30, 2005)

anyone interested in riding this weekend. i have been mt biking for a long time and just bought a road bike so i need to learn the ropes.


----------



## SwitchMonkey (Jul 20, 2005)

lemon said:


> anyone interested in riding this weekend. i have been mt biking for a long time and just bought a road bike so i need to learn the ropes.



www.vancouverbicycleclub.com

They have scheduled rides every week. Good place to learn the road bike basics.


----------

